# Grind Size.



## lawriemiller (May 3, 2015)

having a hario minimill it can sometimes be a right pain to dial in a filter coffee. How would you guys recommend dialing in a coffee if say, I liked my brew ratio but one click is under and one click is over, where do I go next?

Lawrie


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Get a better grinder - Hausgrind/Feldgrind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Change your pour regime.

Say a click coarser results in a brew that's under, when you add the water in one go, break up the pour into 3-4 evenly weighted & timed pours, still aiming for the same total brew time. Conversely if you are adding your water in 4-5 pulse pours and the brew is coming in over, reduce to 1-2 pours with a bigger gap.

Also try sieving out the boulders.

The cheaper ceramic grinders don't give a great deal of wiggle room, but you can get decent, if not super consistent results, especially with smaller brews.


----------

